# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  After new emergency exit lights, looking at clipsal LED quicksmart ones, any good???

## wozzzzza

looking at new exit lights as the inspection was done today and recommended 4 out of 8 get replaced as they are burning tubes continuously.
committe said get them all replaced so looking for a decent new one.  i found these clipsal quicksmart series LED ones, looks ok, what do you think? who has these or installed them and can comment on their worthiness?? http://www.clipsal.com/trade/__data/...1/W0001386.pdf
Also considering the HPM LeGrande ones http://www.legrand.com.au/en/en/libl...2_Brochure.pdf
what to go for??

----------


## LinesElectrical

I have not used the clipsal ones but they look like a rebranded clevertronics unit whitch are great we usually use the legrand ones most of the time. 
They are specified for most gov commercial fit outs and have not had any faulty units, quality is good and they have lots of mounting positions so usually are a straight swap.

----------


## LinesElectrical

Clevertronics - Exit & Emergency Lighting, Emergency Light, Exit Light, Emergency Luminaires, Monitoring Systems, Fluorescent Lighting, DALI, Sound Escape, Manual Testing Equipment

----------


## wozzzzza

clipsal ripoff???
im probably going for the legrande ones can get them for $110 each. unless someone can show me something better in the next couple of days.

----------


## LinesElectrical

Clevertronics probably make them for clipsal a lot of clipsal stuff is just rebranded from other companies. 
But they are all great products but check out Thomas and betts stuff it's great too.

----------

